# What positives are coming out of this downturn in our business?



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Guys,


We've talked for days on all the negatives of our business, especially during this recession -- low ball bidders, hacks, prices, yada yada...

However, let's leave this to be a positive, uplifting thread.....

If you can, please share the good things you can about our trade and business in these hurtful times.

we got a million crappy stories on how we or our company got screwed...

but lets ask ourselves:

*WHAT POSITIVES ARE COMING OUT OF THIS DOWNTURN IN OUR BUSINESS?*


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll kick it off...

Theres actually a lot if we really think bout it hard guys...

first off....great thing about times like this......is all the 'BAD' companies get weeded and filtered out of the market.

therefore, all the ones that had no right doing business in the first place, taking advantage of the boom years back, are finally paying the price.....realizing the good times couldnt last forever, and that their business model could not sustain itself.

so, all in all.......thats one of the perks of times like now.....as the saying goes, 'good blood in, bad blood out'

Let's hear em guys......no depressing posts allowed on here!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

As one of my favorite builders said as we headed into this, "Now you get to see folks' true character." Meaningtimes like these you really find out who you can and cannot trust to do business with, among other things. The quality of the individual builder, contractor, sub, worker, etc. will be/has been revealed.

I take this not as negative, but rather the opposite. I found out pretty much what I had suspected all along. I gotten burned a couple of times but mostly by those who were suspect to begin with. But what was most moved by was that the "true blue" out there will still go out of their way to refer work, etc. and in general help each other out. It does make one feel that there is light at the end somewhere.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've learned that the wealthy still have money, and they're still willing to pay for good work!


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> As one of my favorite builders said as we headed into this, "Now you get to see folks' true character." Meaningtimes like these you really find out who you can and cannot trust to do business with, among other things. The quality of the individual builder, contractor, sub, worker, etc. will be/has been revealed.
> 
> I take this not as negative, but rather the opposite. I found out pretty much what I had suspected all along. I gotten burned a couple of times but mostly by those who were suspect to begin with. But what was most moved by was that the "true blue" out there will still go out of their way to refer work, etc. and in general help each other out. It does make one feel that there is light at the end somewhere.



.....hear that.:yes:


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> I've learned that the wealthy still have money, and they're still willing to pay for good work!


thank god....although i wish this were 100% true.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

*we are all the same NOW*

:yes::yes:some guy's are feeling for i have been going thoug for some year's now ,
i get phone call from everyone now ,where is the work at ,hmmm, be for i was the only guy at home ,last to come and first to go


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

People are more concerned with quality now than speed. NOT being the crew that slops up 100 sheets of non-quality work has paid off. I'm not swamped with work but I am working and that's more than the butcher crews can say. Also noticed alot less illegals around now. In the Baltimore/DC area that translates into low ratings for Spanish radio 99.1 'El Zol' WLZL:thumbup: hmmmm maybe the return of 99.1 WHFS :clap::rockon:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Am hearing that also. Lots of Hispanics have and are heading home....

And quality maybe does matter a little more than before, but it's still all about the Benjamins.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Am hearing that also. Lots of Hispanics have and are heading home....
> 
> And quality maybe does matter a little more than before, but it's still all about the Benjamins.



agreed.

quality DOES of course matter.....but yes, ben frankilin will never be #2.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

On the positive side it's forcing me to get on top of my advertising, material cost, and invest in more productive tools - all things that will pay dividends long into the future even if things get tight for awhile.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

D's said:


> On the positive side it's forcing me to get on top of my advertising, material cost, and invest in more productive tools - all things that will pay dividends long into the future even if things get tight for awhile.


 
yea, hear that......same as myself.

i am basically focusing heavily into advertising and gearing up for the future....as in, when things get busy again -- because they WILL.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep, advertising's old mantra: When times are good you should advertise, when times are bad you MUST!!!

Taking some time now to get a web-site up, ads in local paper, working CL daily (almost), networking with lumber salesmen, etc. Bidding jobs and asking "What other trades you needing?" and handing leads off to colleagues in those trades. It's karma cause all the favors done now will come back around soon or later.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

you know what guys, is it just me .....or does it seem like its slowly getting, dare me to say...."busier?"


for the past 2-3 weeks....ive definitely been asked to bid much more work.

i dont know...any indicator and glimmer of hope at this point is worthy enough cause to deem things 'better' than how they are now.

thing i hate, is the media plays such a huge part in the public mindset and psychology of this recession.

if they say things are bad, who the hell is going to think they are good?

and when they say things are GOOD........ppl want to think its good.
who cares if they arent, bottomline is, the psychology plays SUCH a huge part in all this.

anyways, from what i see in my area, things are turning up -- not a lot....but a BIT....

and these days, im sure we'll all take that.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Well all I know is I have seen these times before, you tighten up and you keep moving forward, I have invested in new ads, and it has cost me, a waste of money, and it's cause of the State I am in Southeast Michigan, so what some of you are seeing, I have dealt with it for the past 6 years. I have seen companys and trades people bail for other States, the thing is that if the Government starts controlling things, our wages will be set at a level and will not change. But the work here comes and goes, the folks are watching their budgets cause they don't know if they will have a job tomorrow. but I have some jobs lined up and I have gotten a few calls for estimates, I take it one day at a time, But like I said I have seen this before(1970's,1980's,1990's) cause of the area I live most people work for the Big 3 at some point or are affected by them. So when it gets like this it cleans out the fly by night workers. Which is good for the trades, But I am sure we will see better times, The Brains of this Country need to wake up and put a Real Plan in place, I hope the Days of Greed are over,
just my two pennys:thumbsup:


----------

